# Wood



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone ever try any *huisache ???how does it work and look??*


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if it would look similar to mesquite?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I worked a little with ita few years back. The piece I had was very spalted and wormy....much lighter in color than mesquite. The tree is like mesquite/ebony in that it does not grow straight or big. I think the mesquite is a prettier wood....just my two pesos. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sorry no help here, never heard of it.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Bobby, pronounce "whee-satch"


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*

Isaw some on the net looked pretty good and my ranch is loaded with it,wish i knew what texas ebony looked like growing i know there some on my ranch


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/61447/

click on the thumbnails on the right for lots of pics.

http://www.delange.org/TexasEbony/TexasEbony.htm

http://uvalde.tamu.edu/herbarium/final/pifl_br.jpg

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

DD...that TX Ebony is going to be a small, heavy bark tree. The give-away is the the bean pods that it will drop. They are fairly large 6-8 dark brown pods with hard, red beans inside. The leaf is dark green. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Isaw some on the net looked pretty good and my ranch is loaded with it,wish i knew what texas ebony looked like growing i know there some on my ranch


OK, you own a small fortune in milled Cocobolo and own a ranch full of Texas Ebony (and probably Mesquite).

Dude, you NEED a BIG lathe!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



galvbay said:


> DD...that TX Ebony is going to be a small, heavy bark tree. The give-away is the the bean pods that it will drop. They are fairly large 6-8 dark brown pods with hard, red beans inside. The leaf is dark green. gb


That sounds like mountain laurel??? and yes i have tohs of mesquite!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The beans are longer and flatter than the mountain laurel. The tree is larger too. The picture shows the bean and leaf. Inside are red seeds. As a kid growing up in Kingsville, we would take those seeds and rub them on cement for a second or two and then put them on your buddy's arm as a joke. They would get hot...let me tell you! gb


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



EndTuition said:


> OK, you own a small fortune in milled Cocobolo and own a ranch full of Texas Ebony (and probably Mesquite).
> 
> Dude, you NEED a BIG lathe!


We need to do a get togather at the ranch and load up on wood lots of piles of mesquite from when they did sendero's for the sismectic stuff


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Hog's*

And maybe shoot some hogs,i have a few


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Ready when you are !
My son would be in hog heaven with his bow and I'd fill the truck with wood!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok wheres the ranch and when? Also how big a trailer do I need to steal?


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



Bobby said:


> Ok wheres the ranch and when? Also how big a trailer do I need to steal?


 Freer Tx. for the hogs or the wood LOL


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*

What wood works best dry or green???


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Green cuts better, but dry won't warp or crack so bad.


Wood I stopped hunting years ago.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Green cuts better, but dry won't warp or crack so bad.
> 
> Wood I stopped hunting years ago.


Correct. Wet wood cuts like butter. It takes some patience in drying with minimal warping and cracking but can be done if done right. I love working with green wood the best but can finish immediately with dry wood. Instant results with dry.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I want some 

wood or hogs I dont care lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I haven't tried to turn a hog yet. I bet they can get messy. :smile:


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll clear my calendar for that one. Could probably get a trailer to help get some stuff back. Hogs are good too. I think I'd make jerky before I turned it though.

I'm in, tell me when.
later, biggreen


----------

